# Job offer salary is enough or not ?



## write2nadeem (Sep 4, 2014)

Dear All,

I have gone through most of the initial pages of the "job and salary related questions", however, I would still like you to help me analyse if my offer is good and if its worth to move to Dubai.

I am currently in Germany and gave the interview here, I was told I will work in Dubai, but some how I thought the salary standards in Germany is better and proposed 55,000 Euros / year for Software Engineer /Developer. The company is an average IT company and its branch in Dubai Internet city, it is offering me the same value converted to AED which is 2,61,000 / Annum. But I heard they may not offer housing and travel allowance.

My background is that I have an advanced masters degree from Sweden, Work experience from India, Japan, Sweden and Germany for about 5 years industry experience and married with no kids. The above mentioned salary is a good package in Germany to live and work. But when I converted this to AED and subtracted the expected Accommodation expenses, it was a BIG surprise. I would pay about 3 times more for housing than in Germany, which makes my savings and expenses almost same in Germany (beside paying taxes and a good social security system for health, job security and living).

Can you give me some tips and advice on my salary, that if its good and what negotiations I can ask to the company if its not a good package., my main concern is the housing allowance, since my package is already accepted (proposed by me based on the cost of living in Germany), I might have to know what to expect in the offer and convince them if its not a good fit.


The HR in Germany is in contact with me and sync with the colleagues in Dubai and wants me to come by next Monday to discuss the contract. I hope to receive some good responses by weekend, so that It can help me decide the terms and remuneration by next week.

Thank you very much in advance, I hope to have presented my issue clearly. All suggestions and tips are welcome


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The problem with working in your field in Dubai is the competition from people who originate in India, Pakistan etc. - they will be equally well qualified but are prepared to work for lower salaries and live in low cost, shared accomodation.
Western expats often come here for a bit of an adventure and spend all their earnings on flash cars, Friday brunches and living a great life - knowing that when their adventure is over, they can move back to their home countries and probably secure a job.
People from India & Pakistan treat working in Dubai as a method of earning money to send back home - often to support extended families, build a house and saving for when they go back and maybe setup their own company. They live a frugal life here and remit as much money as they can out of the country.
If your skills and talents exactly match those of people from lower cost countries - then it is not going to be so easy for you to come here and earn a better wage than what you can get at home.
If you have a very special and rarer skillset - then you stand a better chance of doing better here.
Only you know what you are prepared to accept to work in a difficult, hot, humid, fickle, intolerant and tricky work & living environment!
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> People from India & Pakistan treat working in Dubai as a method of earning money to send back home...


Judging by the way number is written in the OP's post, I'd say he is from that area...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Byja said:


> Judging by the way number is written in the OP's post, I'd say he is from that area...


Well spotted!


----------



## WLDubai (Jul 6, 2014)

write2nadeem said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have gone through most of the initial pages of the "job and salary related questions", however, I would still like you to help me analyse if my offer is good and if its worth to move to Dubai.
> 
> ...


That isn't bad for an initial wage, but you HAVE to be careful with your income!! On 55,000 Euros you will have to enough to live on and eat reasonably well (probably not out every day). You should try and negotiate with any benefits they are offering but your main concern is going to be the South Asian influx of workers who can be paid a far less whack. Sometimes just knowing a decent manager can help you if your English is good though.


----------

